# Brauner dicker wabbeliger Belag im Bachlauf - was ist das?



## Kaje (3. Mai 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

habe schon viel Teicherfahrung, aber das was ich dieses Jahr in meinem Bachlauf vorfinde, stellt mich vor einem Rätsel...

Habe seit ca. 3 Wochen einen dicken braunen wabbeligen Belag in meinem Bachlauf, der sich an einem Stück vorsichtig abziehen lässt .. Der Belag deckt komplett meinen 'Bachlauf ab und in diesem Belag befinden sich Luftbläschen...
Wasserwerte usw. alles ok, die Kois sind auch Putzmunter.. sowas habe ich bisher in all den Jahren jedoch noch nie gehabt..
Was ist da los bzw. was ist das?
Kann dies sein, dass dies mit den Fröschen zusammenhängt? Dieses Jahr habe ich mind. 30 __ Frösche in meinem Teich zählen können.. diese haben natürlich gelaicht  ohne Ende... Aber der Laich lag nicht im Bachlauf,sondern zwischen den Pflanzen... Zudem habe ich diesen Belag auch an meinem Skimmer feststellen können..Könnte dies damit zusammenhängen?
Leider habe ich jetzt  auf die schnelle kein Foto zur Hand und hoffe, dass ihr mir weiterhelfen bzw. aufklären könnt...

Vielen Dank vorab!

Gruß


----------



## Joerg (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Brauner dicker wabbeliger Belag im Bachlauf - was ist das?*

Jens,
könnte sein, dass einiges von dem Laich als Biomasse in deinem Bachlauf gelandet ist.
30 __ Frösche ist schon viel. Da sollte man sehr genau auf die Wasserwerte achten.
Die Koi fressen das Zeug sehr gerne, der Filter ist noch nicht voll aktiv - kann Probleme geben.
Sobald Laich in meinem Teich ist, wird die Fütterung eingestellt, belüftet und oft gereinigt.

Hol so viel raus wie möglich, bevor das Zeug anfängt zu gammeln.


----------



## Reptilis (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Brauner dicker wabbeliger Belag im Bachlauf - was ist das?*

Hi,
der Schlamm mit Blasen ist eigentlich nur Dreck der sich abgelagert hat. Beim nächsten Teichputz kannst du es ja weg machen.

Schlimm dürfte es nicht sein.


----------



## Kaje (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Brauner dicker wabbeliger Belag im Bachlauf - was ist das?*

Dank Euch!

Wie schon gesagt, kann ich mir vorstellen, dass dies mit den Fröschen zusammenhängt.
Kennt ihr sowas auch bzw. hattet ihr sowas auch schonmal? Ist schwierig, den Bachlauf davon mit Hand zu befreien, da dies wirklich richtig wabbelig ist, und auch der ganze Kies daran kleben bleibt..
Wie kommt das Zeug denn überhaupt in den Bachlauf, wenn zwischen dem Teich, wo die __ Frösche laichten und dem Bachlauf die Filteranlage hängt?
Die Kaulquappen sind bereits auch schon aus dem Laich geschlüpft...

@Reptilis: Das ist kein normaler Dreck.. das Zeug hing weniger Tage im ganzen Bachlauf.. und sehe ich auch zum ersten mal, seit dem ich mich mit Teichen beschäftige..
Dieses Jahr wars schon sehr schlimm mit den Fröschen.. gut 30 Stck konnte ich bei mir auf die schnelle zählen.. Wer weiß wieviel ich da noch übersehen hatte..

Muss mal schauen, dass ich davon ein Foto hier reinstelle..


----------



## Reptilis (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Brauner dicker wabbeliger Belag im Bachlauf - was ist das?*

Hmm okay dann weis ich auch nicht^^ Kenn nur den Schlamm mit Blasen oder ohne den man so abziehen kann.

Gruß


----------



## Moonlight (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Brauner dicker wabbeliger Belag im Bachlauf - was ist das?*

Hey Jens,

mach doch einfach mal ein Foto ... vielleicht kann man dann sehen um was es sich handelt.

Mandy


----------



## StefanBO (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Brauner dicker wabbeliger Belag im Bachlauf - was ist das?*

Hallo,


Kaje schrieb:


> Kann dies sein, dass dies mit den Fröschen zusammenhängt?


weshalb sollte es?


Kaje schrieb:


> Dieses Jahr habe ich mind. 30 __ Frösche in meinem Teich zählen können.. diese haben natürlich gelaicht  ohne Ende...


Das sind für einen Teich deiner Größe nicht gerade besonders viel. Ich habe zum Glück noch gesehen, dass dieser Thread im Sub "Koi und Koiteich" läuft - nee, trotzdem ein Zitat  über Grasfrösche aus einem Buch von Dieter Glandt:


> Zur Laichzeit bilden sie meist kleinere Laichgemeinschaften von weniger als 300 Tieren. Nur in wenigen Gewässern kann man große Laichgemeinschaften aus Tausend und mehr geschlechtsreifen Fröschen beobachten.


Auf diesen Ansatz verzichte ich jetzt  aber zum Vergleich: Ich habe ein (knapp) 500 Liter-Becken, dass seit zwei Jahren von Grasfröschen zum Ablaichen akzeptiert wird. Dieses Jahr waren dort im März wenigstens ein Dutzend Grasfrösche gleichzeitig als  Laichgemeinschaft sichtbar. Es gab drei Laichballen, die im aufgequollenen Zustand schon eine gewisse Oberfläche haben, aber noch begrenzt  Was verstehst du unter "Laich ohne Ende"?

Jedenfalls gab es dadurch keinen derartigen Belag im (Mini-)Bachlauf.

Von daher:


Kaje schrieb:


> Muss mal schauen, dass ich davon ein Foto hier reinstelle..


----------

